

IPad Guided Tours are up - jsatok
http://www.apple.com/ipad/guided-tours/

======
jorgecastillo
I think people can go to the Apple website themselves if they are interested
in the iPad.

~~~
ugh
Seeing how guided tours are done by Apple and discussing the pros and cons
might be relevant for HN, don’t you think?

